
Why You Should Switch from Subversion to Git - fogus
http://carsonified.com/blog/web-apps/why-you-should-switch-from-subversion-to-git/
======
axod
Jesus christ. The amount of time people spend blogging about how great git is
could be surely put to better use.

It's just a linkbait headline. Use whatever fits your usecase the best.

For me to switch from svn to git, I need to be experiencing pain using svn. I
don't feel any pain :/

Of course if I'm working on a project in the future that looks like git may
help, I'll look at git and see if it'd be more appropriate than svn...

Wish people would quit with the "Tool X is _always_ better than Tool Y".

~~~
FooBarWidget
I didn't experience pain either... until I used git for a while. Then I
realized all the pain that I was suffering but wasn't aware of.

> The amount of time people spend blogging about how great git is could be
> surely put to better use.

Maybe they're spending so much time blogging because git really is that good?

~~~
axod
How can you not be aware of pain? If I was wasting time on a laborious task, I
think I'd know about it and think of a better way. Care to share an example
from your experience?

During my average day, I probably spend a few minutes total messing with svn.
For my usecase, it's already optimum. The only way I could reduce that time is
to not put in any commit messages :/

~~~
timwiseman
_How can you not be aware of pain?_

Anecdotally, this is fairly common. I have known people that did not realize
they had fairly bad back pain until they went to the doctor for something else
and had it treated.

Sometimes, it is only in absence of something that we really notice it,
especially if it is truly chronic. I suspect most people have gone somewhere
with a fairly loud background noise. At first they may notice it, but after
being there for a while they may forget about it and may even forget it was
ever there. But they will notice and realize how annoying it was if that noise
ever stops.

~~~
axod
I don't think the analogy holds here though.

I type 'svn commit' 'svn update', it works. quickly.

For me, it's like suggesting I change from using 'cd' to change directory, to
using 'awesome-cd' to change directory :/

~~~
timwiseman
I have never used SVN or Git (I use Hg at home and VSS at work), so I can't
say there.

What I can say is that I didn't realize how painful Java was for me until I
started learning Python. That may be a closer analogy, though still not
perfect.

------
AndrewDucker
Not until there's an SCC provider for integration with Visual Studio. You're
not going to get many of the coders in my company using the command line (or
third party software) to check code in/out.

~~~
olliesaunders
That's a shame. The shell is great, once you know how to use it.

~~~
AndrewDucker
Sadly, that's the problem - it's yet another thing to learn, on top of
multiple sets of infrastructure, IDEs, etc.

------
weaksauce
In interest of a full comparison does anyone have a link to an article
discussing the reverse topic of why subversion is better than git? Does such
an article even exist or is git that much better than subversion?

~~~
durin42
The big failing of DVCSen is that you lose the ability to do fine-grained ACLs
on code. For example, if a company wants to restrict access to certain parts
of their codebase (eg, megacorp brings in contractors, they should see only
the one tiny part of the code they work on), you can do that in svn, whereas
with git you can't give them access to part of a repository. Heck, you can
even integrate your ACLs with Active Directory if you have enough LDAP/Apache
config fu.

Also, it makes pointy-hair types more comfortable to have a central server
where everything is obviously canonical.

I don't think DVCS will ever fully supplant centralized systems (including
Subversion, Perforce, and whatever else people use these days) in the
corporate world.

~~~
weaksauce
Is it possible to pull out a portion of a project and then serve that as the
canonical branch for the contractors? After the contractors git to their
hearts content, could someone blessed to commit to a "master" then push only
those changes or is that something that will not work?

I haven't used much git but they tout it as a very flexible system so I am
wondering if it is flexible enough to accommodate this type of constrained
work flow.

~~~
durin42
Mercurial and Git currently have no support for checking out part of the tree.
It's been designed a couple of times for Mercurial, but never implemented.

(Git people: please correct me if that's changed since I looked last, a
cursory Google search indicates this problem is unsolved as yet)

